# TT RSs' - Claiming your car is something it isn't



## kmpowell

Saw one drive past today whilst at the shops. A few things: No your car isn't a TT 'RS', 'cos Audi have never made a TT 'RS'. No it doesn't increase the performance. No it doesn't look good, it looks stupid and pointless!

You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos

Why do you do it? :?


----------



## Loz180

cos its pretty. :wink:


----------



## Loz180

and besides. its not like putting a gti badge on as there is now RS tt. its not pretending to be a better model as the model does not exist. its just a pretty addition to the RS end of your TT.

Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not. don't brand us the same as those chavs thank you. or I'll set Tactile on you. He is the latest in a short line of us who think it looks nice. :wink:

Now, where did I put that window tinting film.... ? and the shopping trolley handle must be near the gaffer tape, I think..... :roll:


----------



## saint

:roll:


----------



## coupe-sport

> on as there is now RS tt


Is there ? where ?


----------



## westty

It is a pretty badge though


----------



## jdn

Loz180 said:


> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.


I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?


----------



## Boba FeTT

jdn said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
Click to expand...

Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I also recon it looks nice and dont see the problem :? Loads of people have done extra engine mods etc and is a way of saying I have extra power.


----------



## davidg

Boba FeTT said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
Click to expand...

You still got the rings on :wink: get them off


----------



## Boba FeTT

davidg said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
Click to expand...

Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.


----------



## davidg

Boba FeTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
Click to expand...

Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Loz180 said:


> cos its pretty. :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT

davidg said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:


----------



## davidg

Boba FeTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
Click to expand...

Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT

davidg said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]
Click to expand...

Ok lets not get to carried away, although I do think it looks smooth, and smooth is my middle name. :lol:


----------



## davidg

Boba FeTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lets not get to carried away, although I do think it looks smooth, and smooth is my middle name. :lol:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## ratty

davidg said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lets not get to carried away, although I do think it looks smooth, and smooth is my middle name. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]
Click to expand...

Take the rear seats out while your at it ! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## davidg

ratty said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lets not get to carried away, although I do think it looks smooth, and smooth is my middle name. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the rear seats out while your at it ! [smiley=jester.gif]
Click to expand...

Paint the roof black [smiley=stop.gif] :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

davidg said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen anyone stick a 3.2 badge on the back? of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has done this - Boba Fett? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did but is now completed de-badged, real clean looking! Check out the pic in my folder by clicking the www button below! I dont see the problem though :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still got the rings on :wink: get them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking that today when cleaning my car, but recon cos its been there for like 6 years it will leave some mark? Having said that the TT badge came off easy with no marks but is alot smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take them off ,if there is a mark put them back :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man, im gonna be radical and do it tomorrow! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the spoiler off at the same time :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok lets not get to carried away, although I do think it looks smooth, and smooth is my middle name. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the rear seats out while your at it ! [smiley=jester.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paint the roof black [smiley=stop.gif] :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Just paint the whole bloody thing yellow and give it pink dots with pink Calipers 8) :wink: :-*


----------



## UK225

Doesnt bother me if people want them & it is a nice looking badge 

However I would not have one myself as I dont believe my car is worthy of the RS badge & I would feel a bit silly having one :?


----------



## scoTTy

I think it devalues RS badging and is the same as sticking GTi badges etc on piles of junk. :?


----------



## dj c225

Fully agree, the RS badge on the TT means nothing, why put it on, what does it do, extent your penis, make people think your car is mega fast when its not.

It doesnt look impressive, and im sure if a real Audi RS2/4/6 see it, the driver cracks up, I know I would.

Also makes the rear of the TT look so busy, look much better either clean cut or just with the TT badge and the quattro badge and if a 3.2 then the 3.2 badge.


----------



## hudson

I've got a RS badge on the back end of my Votex kitted TTR. I think it finishes off the look of the car nicely.

I would also say my penis is at least average so no need for an extension there


----------



## LakesTTer

kmpowell said:


> Saw one drive past today whilst at the shops. A few things: No your car isn't a TT 'RS', 'cos Audi have never made a TT 'RS'. No it doesn't increase the performance. No it doesn't look good, it looks stupid and pointless!
> 
> You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos
> 
> Why do you do it? :?


They do it because it's their car and they want to. People don't do stuff to their cars because they want to please everyone else, they do it to please themselves. It's only people like you, who know that Audi don't make a TT RS, who will go to these lengths to let everyone else know in the hope that the ridicule can be compounded. So instead of sticking your nose where it's not wanted, ie everone elses business, try and make a meaningful contribution and let everone else get on with their lives.
As for stupid and pointless, bit like someone driving around in the rain with the roof down.


----------



## scoTTy

Aha. It appears we have someone who wants a public discussion forum without people to post their opinions.

What a great idea that would be. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell

scoTTy said:


> Aha. It appears we have someone who wants a public discussion forum without people to post their opinions.
> 
> What a great idea that would be. :roll:




Now now Paul, behave youself. Keep your opinions to yourself unless they are constructive! Or if you are good at telepathy, use that!


----------



## L8_0RGY

I think it's quite a nice addition.

Whether you've modded your car or not, it's another sticker on your RS (this is meant to mean arse for those that don't get it  :lol: )


----------



## coupe-sport

> it's another stick on your RS


Thanks for the explanation but what is a Stick on your Arse anyway ?


----------



## phil

i'm with powell on this one. 
there's a bloke on one of the seat forums who's got an ibiza cupra and has stuck a porsche "turbo" badge on the back. 
So if you have a turbocharged fast car, why would you want it to look like it's your mum's 1.4 you've inherited and "customised"?


----------



## LakesTTer

So we now go around insulting peoples tastes just because you lot don't like it. It's their car ffs let them do what they like without taking the piss. I'm really glad that all you have to worry about is what people do to their cars, after all it does give you an excuse to run someone down and then call it saying something constructive. If you do telepathy, work out what I'm thinking.


----------



## scoTTy

Insulting peoples tastes? So I was right. You do want a forum where everyone just agrees with everyone else! :lol:

p.s. The telepathy things really working. I've just sent you a reply.

p.p.s. There are no rules on this forum to say you have to post stuff that's constuctive. If there was half the users would be banned.


----------



## clived

Kev, I've stuck a small Audi "S" badge tight into the 2nd "T" in the "TT" badge. I think my car is sufficiently "different" and more importantly, performant, to warrant some differentiation. Am I, therefore, a Chav? ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Kev, I've stuck a small Audi "S" badge tight into the 2nd "T" in the "TT" badge. I think my car is sufficiently "different" and more importantly, performant, to warrant some differentiation. Am I, therefore, a Chav? ;-)


Well that depends Clive - is your car an official TTs? Do Audi make a TTs?

In otherwords, you aren't a chav, but i still can't see the point in you doing it, even with all your performance mods. 

It has no meaning, because it means nothing to the car. Just like RS badges.


----------



## dj c225

What are peoples views on Brembo stickers on standard brake calipers?


----------



## LakesTTer

scoTTy said:


> Insulting peoples tastes? So I was right. You do want a forum where everyone just agrees with everyone else! :lol:
> 
> p.s. The telepathy things really working. I've just sent you a reply.
> 
> p.p.s. There are no rules on this forum to say you have to post stuff that's constuctive. If there was half the users would be banned.


You're telepathy isn't as good as you imagine, in fact it's wavering over non-existent, pretty much like making another crappy argument then hiding behind "there's no rules". If there are no rules then you'll be ok with this.
What gives someone who no longer owns a TT the right to take the piss of people who, quite clearly still do. If you want to take the piss then find an A4 forum or a Honda forum to do it on, but you won't 'cos you just make up the rules as you glide merrily along, and if you think that this may be linked to the pope thread, then you're spot on. It would seem the protagonists are the same, just a different "subject". 
It would now appear, that anyone who has a badge that doesn't belong on a the car is now a Chav. I have a W12 on my front end, came with the whole item, if I was really that shallow I'd be taking a set of pliers and a file to my front end, and totally fuck up a grands worth of work just so my car does what it says on the tin.
On Thursday, when I was getting my brakes done, there was 1 of those Honda jobbies parked in front of my car with the roof down, so I had a good nosey, wasn't all that impressed, although the owner had managed to keep the interior dry. Looked like something a proper Chav would drive, but that's only my opinion and I can pretty much say what I like.
What's next fellas....................you gonna take bets on when someone dies???

Fuck me, you've already done it!!!
You must be running out of targets to insult, or offer constructive criticism to, sorry my mistake.


----------



## coupe-sport

> What are peoples views on Brembo stickers on standard brake calipers?


Why would you want to do that ?


----------



## mighTy Tee

I could be different and participate in an Audi forum when I own a bloody Jap crap Honda :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

All IMO of course :wink:


----------



## dj c225

coupe-sport said:


> What are peoples views on Brembo stickers on standard brake calipers?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that ?
Click to expand...

I don't but a few days ago I saw some Brembo stickers on someones car here the other day.


----------



## jdn

I don't have strong views either way but think it odd that Kev can be so inflamed by the addition of a badge to a TT yet like a monstrosity such as this exhaust (twinned with hideous lights)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=42484

:?


----------



## TTCool

kmpowell said:


> Saw one drive past today whilst at the shops. A few things: No your car isn't a TT 'RS', 'cos Audi have never made a TT 'RS'. No it doesn't increase the performance. No it doesn't look good, it looks stupid and pointless!
> 
> You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos
> 
> Why do you do it? :?


Don't be so grumpy :-* :-*


----------



## paulb

lakesTTer said:


> It would now appear, that anyone who has a badge that doesn't belong on a the car is now a Chav. I have a W12 on my front end, came with the whole item, if I was really that shallow I'd be taking a set of pliers and a file to my front end, and totally fuck up a grands worth of work just so my car does what it says on the tin.
> Fuck me, you've already done it!!!
> You must be running out of targets to insult, or offer constructive criticism to, sorry my mistake.


I struggle with RS badges but W12? That is just amusing. Really don't see the point of it myself but each to their own (paulb heads off to stick Cosworth badge on his Mondeo TDCi)

Not sure that TTOC 'reps' should be basically telling paid up members of the TTOC to disappear off onto A4 boards though. If ex TT owners are not welcome on this board, then perhaps we should get our TTOC subs refunded too?


----------



## Boba FeTT

TTCool said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw one drive past today whilst at the shops. A few things: No your car isn't a TT 'RS', 'cos Audi have never made a TT 'RS'. No it doesn't increase the performance. No it doesn't look good, it looks stupid and pointless!
> 
> You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos
> 
> Why do you do it? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so grumpy :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Some people age and become grumpy old men before there time and have to moan for the sake of it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Boba FeTT

jdn said:


> I don't have strong views either way but think it odd that Kev can be so inflamed by the addition of a badge to a TT yet like a monstrosity such as this exhaust (twinned with hideous lights)
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=42484
> 
> :?


Yeah! :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

For my 2p?

I've completly lost track (with a couple of exceptions ) of exactly who is for and against the motion :lol: :lol:

As far as I'm concerned -

would I stick an RS badge on my TT? No

Do I get upset when someone else does? No

Do I hope that I don't offend anyone with my mods? No, cos I did them for me, not anyone else.

Does it upset me when someone has a 'go' about mods? Nope.

Perhaps I'm just too horizontal :lol:

And with my Mod* hat on - please note that some of the comments on this thread are begining to sail a tad close to becomming personal.... 
Thank You 

*Mod(erator), as opposed to the earlier mention of mod(ification)


----------



## scoTTy

LakesTTer said:


> If there are no rules then you'll be ok with this.


There are rules. We all play by the same ones (including the personal attack rule)


LakesTTer said:


> What gives someone who no longer owns a TT the right to take the piss of people who, quite clearly still do. If you want to take the piss then find an A4 forum or a Honda forum to do it on


I have the same right to freedom of speech as you. :? 


LakesTTer said:


> you just make up the rules as you glide merrily along, and if you think that this may be linked to the pope thread, then you're spot on. It would seem the protagonists are the same, just a different "subject".


It would appear your someone who is in there own little stressed world. I'd be delighted it you could point out a single rule that I've made up. With regards "the pope thread", I honestly couldn't tell you who posted in that. If it was you and you're still bearing a grudge then this would explain what's clouding your judgement. Am I allowed to suggest you lighten up a little. This is just a simple web forum. Nothing more, nothing less.


LakesTTer said:


> On Thursday, when I was getting my brakes done, there was 1 of those Honda jobbies parked in front of my car with the roof down, so I had a good nosey, wasn't all that impressed, although the owner had managed to keep the interior dry. Looked like something a proper Chav would drive, but that's only my opinion and I can pretty much say what I like.


What point was this meant to make? :? 


LakesTTer said:


> What's next fellas....................you gonna take bets on when someone dies???


I have absolutely no idea at all how you get from my personal opinion on someone sticking an RS badge on the back of their car to suggesting I'd take votes on when someone dies. You're so far off the mark and apparently wrapped up in your own little preconceived issues with other posters that you can't see the wood for the trees.

This forum is meant to be fun. Chill a little and join in. It's not worth getting stressed over. :wink:

p.s. If you recall (since you brought it up) I actually said that I wouldn't have posted the pope thread but that since it wasn't outside the rules then it was a legitimate post. If you are still struggling with this then please raise it with Jae.


----------



## jonah

> And with my Mod* hat on - please note that some of the comments on this thread are begining to sail a tad close to becomming personal....
> Thank You


Would i NO! Do i care NO!

I think this post is getting the reaction it was intended to :?


----------



## LakesTTer

paulb said:


> lakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would now appear, that anyone who has a badge that doesn't belong on a the car is now a Chav. I have a W12 on my front end, came with the whole item, if I was really that shallow I'd be taking a set of pliers and a file to my front end, and totally fuck up a grands worth of work just so my car does what it says on the tin.
> Fuck me, you've already done it!!!
> You must be running out of targets to insult, or offer constructive criticism to, sorry my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with RS badges but W12? That is just amusing. Really don't see the point of it myself but each to their own (paulb heads off to stick Cosworth badge on his Mondeo TDCi)
> 
> Not sure that TTOC 'reps' should be basically telling paid up members of the TTOC to disappear off onto A4 boards though. If ex TT owners are not welcome on this board, then perhaps we should get our TTOC subs refunded too?
Click to expand...

So you'd like me to take off a badge that's actually part of the front end, I don't find that very funny as it would leave a huge fucking hole in my front end, it's not a sticky on badge!!
This forum really doesn't have anything to do with TTOC, only that most members use it, he's not paid any money to come on the forum. Ex TT owners should respect what actual owners do with their cars and not start calling other TTOC members Chavs, we did all this with that fucking stupid "Bets on when the Pope dies" bollocks and quite frankly I'm sick to fucking death of clever fuckers insulting other users then hiding behind "there's no rules" or "fredom of speech" to justify what really amounts to piss taking, and I don't mean the light hearted kind.
If you check my siggy bit, it actually says Hofele W12 front end, it's an all in one component and there's no taking it off, I would suggest a comprehensive check on all the facts before indulging yourself.


----------



## scoTTy

I think you're mixing up and attributing comments from various individuals to the wrong people.

Perhaps you could name names in your posts and then we'd all understand. In the above post you refer to "he" and mention chavs etc which I haven't mentioned at all but then you post about hiding behind rules which appears to be pointed at me.

Are you confused or is it just the way I'm reading your posts?

p.s. Do I qualify as a clever fucker? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> I don't have strong views either way but think it odd that Kev can be so inflamed by the addition of a badge to a TT yet like a monstrosity such as this exhaust (twinned with hideous lights)
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=42484
> 
> :?


Note the smilies mate! it's not my cup of teat, nor is it really Carls car, i was having a friendly joke with him (which he knew about!)! It's called irony 

As for your comments and insinuations Lakester, well...... :?


----------



## paulb

lakesTTer said:


> So you'd like me to take off a badge that's actually part of the front end, I don't find that very funny as it would leave a huge fucking hole in my front end, it's not a sticky on badge!!
> This forum really doesn't have anything to do with TTOC, only that most members use it, he's not paid any money to come on the forum. Ex TT owners should respect what actual owners do with their cars and not start calling other TTOC members Chavs, we did all this with that fucking stupid "Bets on when the Pope dies" bollocks and quite frankly I'm sick to fucking death of clever fuckers insulting other users then hiding behind "there's no rules" or "fredom of speech" to justify what really amounts to piss taking, and I don't mean the light hearted kind.
> If you check my siggy bit, it actually says Hofele W12 front end, it's an all in one component and there's no taking it off, I would suggest a comprehensive check on all the facts before indulging yourself.


Thank you. I am well aware that this forum and TTOC are not directly related (as a founding committee member of TTOC). However, when people display "TTOC Rep for West Warrington" or similar, their views can very easily be mistaken for those of TTOC.

I wouldn't like you to take off any badge. I just wouldn't have chosen to buy a product that has such a badge on it in the first place. If it is the big guppy mouth conversion then I think the badge is probably the least offensive bit of the front end.

Is the problem calling TTOC members chavs (as you said) or TTF members chavs? Kev has not paid any money to come on this forum (and nor have you or I) but he has given many many hours over the years and lots of valuable input.

I checked your sig and read that you had a Hoffmeister front end. Means nothing to me but I'm sure it makes you happy. I checked the facts and then chose to induldge myself as you put it. To me, a W12 badge on a TT is comical (unless it has a W12 engine). An RS badge is bizarre and certainly something I would class in the same league as a badged up 1.1 Saxo. Clive's TTs badge is interesting as the concept was called TTs. It's not what I would do but each to their own. If there was a TTRS, then I think badging your 1.8 as an RS would still be a little peculiar


----------



## Loz180

Lakster ( Tim?)

On behalf of the RS badge wearing fraternity of the TT forum can I thank you for having our back. I agree Mr Powell's opening gambit was designed to enflame a faction within the forum. But he reminds me of a moderator from the Lexus Owners Club, "Rodders" who behaved like a bit of a twat from time to time "because he could".

For what its worth, don't concern yourself with the oppinions of negative people. It will only spoil your day. So he doesn't like badges. Maybe its because when he was at school they used to stick one on his back that said "kick me"... ? I don't know. Maybe its because people write in the dirt on the back of his car, "I interfere with small boys". Who knows.

Fact is. its his business and not worth getting fractious over, in my oppinion. Why play into his hands?*

leave that pleasure to the small boys mentioned earlier... :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

scoTTy said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are no rules then you'll be ok with this.
> 
> 
> 
> There are rules. We all play by the same ones (including the personal attack rule)
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gives someone who no longer owns a TT the right to take the piss of people who, quite clearly still do. If you want to take the piss then find an A4 forum or a Honda forum to do it on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same right to freedom of speech as you. :?
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just make up the rules as you glide merrily along, and if you think that this may be linked to the pope thread, then you're spot on. It would seem the protagonists are the same, just a different "subject".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear your someone who is in there own little stressed world. I'd be delighted it you could point out a single rule that I've made up. With regards "the pope thread", I honestly couldn't tell you who posted in that. If it was you and you're still bearing a grudge then this would explain what's clouding your judgement. Am I allowed to suggest you lighten up a little. This is just a simple web forum. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Thursday, when I was getting my brakes done, there was 1 of those Honda jobbies parked in front of my car with the roof down, so I had a good nosey, wasn't all that impressed, although the owner had managed to keep the interior dry. Looked like something a proper Chav would drive, but that's only my opinion and I can pretty much say what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point was this meant to make? :?
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next fellas....................you gonna take bets on when someone dies???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have absolutely no idea at all how you get from my personal opinion on someone sticking an RS badge on the back of their car to suggesting I'd take votes on when someone dies. You're so far off the mark and apparently wrapped up in your own little preconceived issues with other posters that you can't see the wood for the trees.
> 
> This forum is meant to be fun. Chill a little and join in. It's not worth getting stressed over. :wink:
> 
> p.s. If you recall (since you brought it up) I actually said that I wouldn't have posted the pope thread but that since it wasn't outside the rules then it was a legitimate post. If you are still struggling with this then please raise it with Jae.
Click to expand...

I don't need lessons in clarity of thought, neither do I need to chill out. See my last post and you'll see why things like this get on my tits. Joining in is fine and for the most part informative but when other users are being insulted for what they do to their cars, it stops being fun. Then I get ganged up on 'cos I don't think it's right. 
I'll keep being a pain in the arse as long as certain users are running down other users, if you can't see this then maybe the trees and wood analogy would be equally applicable.
It's not about getting stressed or needing to chill out, it's about being fair and getting it right.


----------



## hiTTchy

paulb said:


> It's not what I would do but each to their own.


Here, here... now we're starting to talk sense. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

paulb said:


> lakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd like me to take off a badge that's actually part of the front end, I don't find that very funny as it would leave a huge fucking hole in my front end, it's not a sticky on badge!!
> This forum really doesn't have anything to do with TTOC, only that most members use it, he's not paid any money to come on the forum. Ex TT owners should respect what actual owners do with their cars and not start calling other TTOC members Chavs, we did all this with that fucking stupid "Bets on when the Pope dies" bollocks and quite frankly I'm sick to fucking death of clever fuckers insulting other users then hiding behind "there's no rules" or "fredom of speech" to justify what really amounts to piss taking, and I don't mean the light hearted kind.
> If you check my siggy bit, it actually says Hofele W12 front end, it's an all in one component and there's no taking it off, I would suggest a comprehensive check on all the facts before indulging yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am well aware that this forum and TTOC are not directly related (as a founding committee member of TTOC). However, when people display "TTOC Rep for West Warrington" or similar, their views can very easily be mistaken for those of TTOC.
> 
> I wouldn't like you to take off any badge. I just wouldn't have chosen to buy a product that has such a badge on it in the first place. If it is the big guppy mouth conversion then I think the badge is probably the least offensive bit of the front end.
> 
> Is the problem calling TTOC members chavs (as you said) or TTF members chavs? Kev has not paid any money to come on this forum (and nor have you or I) but he has given many many hours over the years and lots of valuable input.
> 
> I checked your sig and read that you had a Hoffmeister front end. Means nothing to me but I'm sure it makes you happy. I checked the facts and then chose to induldge myself as you put it. To me, a W12 badge on a TT is comical (unless it has a W12 engine). An RS badge is bizarre and certainly something I would class in the same league as a badged up 1.1 Saxo. Clive's TTs badge is interesting as the concept was called TTs. It's not what I would do but each to their own. If there was a TTRS, then I think badging your 1.8 as an RS would still be a little peculiar
Click to expand...

Point taken on all fronts, not just yours Paul. I'll share a huge amount of ignorance with regard to my front end, when it was ordered I just thought that was what it was called. W12 meant nothing to me, I didn't know it was an engine size, I just thought it looked different.
With regard to everything else, I said my piece, nothing inferred and spoken plainly, as is my way. 
Apologies for any offence.


----------



## scoTTy

LakesTTer said:


> Joining in is fine and for the most part informative but when other users are being insulted for what they do to their cars, it stops being fun. Then I get ganged up on 'cos I don't think it's right.
> I'll keep being a pain in the arse as long as certain users are running down other users, if you can't see this then maybe the trees and wood analogy would be equally applicable.
> It's not about getting stressed or needing to chill out, it's about being fair and getting it right.


I think the difference here is in semantics. What some see as an opinion, you see as an insult. I've just posted my thoughts in another thread about painted black RS6 wheels. Again to me it was an opinion. To you it may be an insult. Getting insulted on behalf of other people seems a little sensitive to me.

Who said you're being a pain in the arse? You're posting your opinions like everyone else.
Also I don't get this thing about "being fair and getting it right". I don't think any of my posts could be considered 'unfair'. With regards getting it right, I'm not claiming to get anything right. It's simply an opinion which eveyone is entitled to agree or disagree with. This is what makes a discussion forum. No more, no less.


----------



## omen666

Tim and Paul

Good stuff, IMHO you are both top blokes. And knowing you both I think you'd both get on.


----------



## Dotti

scoTTy said:


> p.s. Do I qualify as a clever fucker? :wink:


I've always thought of you as this!  . So you have confirmed my thoughts ...yeah you do and are :wink: .

Carry on you lot with your bitch fight I'm enjoying this thread 8) :-*


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> Note the smilies mate! it's not my cup of teat, nor is it really Carls car, i was having a friendly joke with him (which he knew about!)! It's called irony


Fair enough, missed your second post on the thread where the irony is as clear as day. Was worried for a minute you liked them..


----------



## Loz180

if some of you guys had handbags, you'd be dangerous!

its only a fucking car badge...

My mate a work took the piss out of my RS badge, now, three months later, he has put an "S" badge on his and is getting the "S-line" badges for the side.

Is it an S line? No? Do I care, NO! will he be happy? YES so what else matters!

Ps. Kev, those S2000 Hondas are a great drive. How do you compare the build quality the the Audi though?

Sorry to drift off topic...


----------



## Dotti

Loz180 said:


> its only a fucking car badge...


Here here! 

Although I don't think I will have room for a badge with all my other gadgets if you read my sig :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed

Just to lighten the mood.

Whatever badges people do or do not put on their TT, it cannot be as bad/funny as the Fiat Tipo that certain members of this forum saw a couple of years ago in Newport.

Imagine the scene, the guy is there with his girlfriend - 'No, no, it is a TT - the 3 TT badges that I have stuck all over it means it is...' Sadly the guy had chosen the day that 3 owners decided to pull up along side him on a jaunt out. The look on his face was priceless.

Man, I didn't stop laughing for hours! :lol:


----------



## L7

I think that maybe what Tim is refering to is not just mr powells personal opinion on whether he likes the badges or thinks they are relevant on any TT but his remark of *You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos* after all that is a direct insult to anyone on here that has an unoffical badge on a TT :?

I've been coming on here while now and find it sad when a newbie appears and then proudly show's off his new lexus style lights or badges or maybe expresses an interest in a certain body kit only to be told to fuck off back to the saxo forum or such like because he's bringing down the TT's image (oops sorry i've just adde an "s" to the brand :wink: " and some off them have left or changed their name :wink:

I really don't care what anyone does to their car whether it really is worthy of an extra badge or if they like lexus lights or maybe they want to paint the fuckin car sparkly pink with yellow wheels, so what it's up to them WTF do i know maybe my car looks shit to someone else so be it i certainly wouldn't be so self righteous to tell anyone else whats right or wrong with their car.

And for what it's worth i don't like extra badges (prob' remove my standard ones) i don't like lexus rear lights and i wouldn't go for Tim's front end , but i do hope that all the people that have those things enjoy them and are pleased with the results we all have different switches to flick and i enjoy flicking mine 

And when my car is looking dated to me one thing i do like is most of the PPI kit which if i decide to put on my car will i then be insulted and hounded off the forum being called a chav as i go 

No because i'll say stick it up your arse because i like it and i don't care :lol:


----------



## Dotti

L7 said:


> if they like lexus lights or maybe they want to paint the fuckin car sparkly pink with yellow wheels,


Oi you leave my motor out of this you jealous red lipsticked tart  :wink: :-*


----------



## dj c225

At the end of the day, its what the owner of the car likes.

He or she have to live with it, its theirs and its up to them what they stick on the car.

Personally I wouldn't have it, only because I like the rear end to be "plain"

The badge is nice and could suit the TT, though again I've never seen it for real.

Lets not worry about who has it and who hasn't.

Why start more wars, the world is full of them, lets live in peace.

Night.


----------



## tactile

They do it because it's their car and they want to. People don't do stuff to their cars because they want to please everyone else, they do it to please themselves. It's only people like you, who know that Audi don't make a TT RS, who will go to these lengths to let everyone else know in the hope that the ridicule can be compounded. So instead of sticking your nose where it's not wanted, ie everone elses business, try and make a meaningful contribution and let everone else get on with their lives.
As for stupid and pointless, bit like someone driving around in the rain with the roof down.[/quote]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dj c225

So Tactile you agree that people lie to please themselves  :lol:


----------



## Kell

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I've stuck a small Audi "S" badge tight into the 2nd "T" in the "TT" badge. I think my car is sufficiently "different" and more importantly, performant, to warrant some differentiation. Am I, therefore, a Chav? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Well that depends Clive - is your car an official TTs? Do Audi make a TTs?
> 
> In otherwords, you aren't a chav, but i still can't see the point in you doing it, even with all your performance mods.
> 
> It has no meaning, because it means nothing to the car. Just like RS badges.
Click to expand...

Audi don't make a TTs, but if you know your TT history then you'll know that the Roadster originally started off as being called a TTs and was the more performance orientated of the two versions.

No it doesn't exist, but then really, who cares? Well you, obvioulsy.


----------



## Loz180

dj c225 said:


> So Tactile you agree that people lie to please themselves  :lol:


I guess they should stop selling replica painted helmets then so people can't go tear arsing about the countryside pretending to be Haga,doohan,rossi, edwards etc...

just a plain black ( Like my Arai ) or white (like my Simpson RX8) then!

God, this is a great thread!


----------



## omen666

Off Topic

Loz180 where are you based? Saw a truck like your sig pic on A404 Reading last Friday evening.


----------



## LakesTTer

I wasn't going to continue as I think I've made my feelings very clear but hopefully this will go some way towards an explanation, not that I need to give one but I thinks it's polite.
Scotty, you may be right and we/I are dealing with semantics. Of course I agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion, what I don't like is how those opinions are expressed sometimes.
I went off on a tangent about the pope thing but it appeared like a continuation, just a different target.
If you don't like stuff about peoples cars then say so, but there's no need to start being insulting about it, it just looks like an indirect way of saying "I think your a wanker for what you've done to the car".
Personally, I would much rather someone said "You're a wanker" than tip toe around the subject, then at least we all no where we stand.
Whether I've wanted to or not, I've spent the best part of my adult life sticking up for people who can't stick up for themselves, I've seen some truly horrendous things and I guess old habits die hard, it may seem a bit lame, but sometimes I wish we could all be alot nicer to each other.
I suppose if you're an accountant or bank manager you'd be really fastidious about money, well I see my own arse if I think someone is being picked on. I'm not some kind of mentalist crusader and if I went OTT with this and the pope thread, then I'm truly sorry.
I meant no offence inferred or directly, particularly to Scotty and Kev.

It's now open season if you feel like calling me a wanker :lol:

Please don't mistake this show of humility for weakness :lol:

I'll now put myself back in my case until the next time.


----------



## jampott

LakesTTer said:


> I wasn't going to continue as I think I've made my feelings very clear but hopefully this will go some way towards an explanation, not that I need to give one but I thinks it's polite.
> Scotty, you may be right and we/I are dealing with semantics. Of course I agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion, what I don't like is how those opinions are expressed sometimes.
> I went off on a tangent about the pope thing but it appeared like a continuation, just a different target.
> If you don't like stuff about peoples cars then say so, but there's no need to start being insulting about it, it just looks like an indirect way of saying "I think your a wanker for what you've done to the car".
> Personally, I would much rather someone said "You're a wanker" than tip toe around the subject, then at least we all no where we stand.
> Whether I've wanted to or not, I've spent the best part of my adult life sticking up for people who can't stick up for themselves, I've seen some truly horrendous things and I guess old habits die hard, it may seem a bit lame, but sometimes I wish we could all be alot nicer to each other.
> I suppose if you're an accountant or bank manager you'd be really fastidious about money, well I see my own arse if I think someone is being picked on. I'm not some kind of mentalist crusader and if I went OTT with this and the pope thread, then I'm truly sorry.
> I meant no offence inferred or directly, particularly to Scotty and Kev.
> 
> It's now open season if you feel like calling me a wanker :lol:
> 
> Please don't mistake this show of humility for weakness :lol:
> 
> I'll now put myself back in my case until the next time.


There is a saying, "If the cap fits, wear it..."


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to continue as I think I've made my feelings very clear but hopefully this will go some way towards an explanation, not that I need to give one but I thinks it's polite.
> Scotty, you may be right and we/I are dealing with semantics. Of course I agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion, what I don't like is how those opinions are expressed sometimes.
> I went off on a tangent about the pope thing but it appeared like a continuation, just a different target.
> If you don't like stuff about peoples cars then say so, but there's no need to start being insulting about it, it just looks like an indirect way of saying "I think your a wanker for what you've done to the car".
> Personally, I would much rather someone said "You're a wanker" than tip toe around the subject, then at least we all no where we stand.
> Whether I've wanted to or not, I've spent the best part of my adult life sticking up for people who can't stick up for themselves, I've seen some truly horrendous things and I guess old habits die hard, it may seem a bit lame, but sometimes I wish we could all be alot nicer to each other.
> I suppose if you're an accountant or bank manager you'd be really fastidious about money, well I see my own arse if I think someone is being picked on. I'm not some kind of mentalist crusader and if I went OTT with this and the pope thread, then I'm truly sorry.
> I meant no offence inferred or directly, particularly to Scotty and Kev.
> 
> It's now open season if you feel like calling me a wanker :lol:
> 
> Please don't mistake this show of humility for weakness :lol:
> 
> I'll now put myself back in my case until the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a saying, "If the cap fits, wear it..."
Click to expand...

I have headgear in abundance. Interpretting lack of smiley for lack of humour. Thanks for being honest.


----------



## omen666

Just for fun...

Can we get this thread going again?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37095

VERY topical


----------



## LakesTTer

omen666 said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> Can we get this thread going again?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37095
> 
> VERY topical


Jesus Damon, I'm attempting to build bridges. Although, come Thursday it'll be fairly topical.


----------



## omen666

LakesTTer said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun...
> 
> Can we get this thread going again?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37095
> 
> VERY topical
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Damon, I'm attempting to build bridges. Although, come Thursday it'll be fairly topical.
Click to expand...

Oops was trying to help...where is my coat?


----------



## Loz180

Fighting the little guys corner is an admirable trait. And I agree there were elelments of this threat that were thinnly veiled attacks. I think though, ( and happy to be proved wrong if this is not the case) that it was all intended to be fun.

Kev obviously gets a kick out of being a wind up merchant. I can relate to that. If I'm not mistaken he is probably a chap with a lot of responsibilities in the real world and comes here to let of steam and not have be "corporate man". No real harm in it. At least ne does not have to go round some dungeon in nappies being spanked by some leather clad matronly figure... These chaps do exist!

Lets have a raffle for a TT RS Badge and send the proceeds to charity!!


----------



## LakesTTer

Donate the proceeds to the poor guy in the nappy :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Loz180 said:


> Lets have a raffle for a TT RS Badge


LOL ...That's if they are not *all* used up and displayed on the cars  :wink:


----------



## omen666

RIGHT THEN

enough is enough

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 751#467751

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

What credentials does Kev have to be a moderator on an Audi TT forum?

Does he drive a TT? *NO!*

Does he drive an Audi? *NO!*

OK - so he used to be a TT driver but he has moved on. 
OK - so he is still a wind up merchant but maybe it is time he resigned his "moderator" status to a TT enthusiast and f**ked off to the S2000 forum.

* Although maybe he is looking to sell the S2000 to rejoin us? *


----------



## omen666

Bloody 'ell Richard

Still waters run deep heh? 8)


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> What credentials does Kev have to be a moderator on an Audi TT forum?
> 
> Does he drive a TT? *NO!*
> 
> Does he drive an Audi? *NO!*
> 
> OK - so he used to be a TT driver but he has moved on.
> OK - so he is still a wind up merchant but maybe it is time he resigned his "moderator" status to a TT enthusiast and f**ked off to the S2000 forum.
> 
> * Although maybe he is looking to sell the S2000 to rejoin us? *


Richard

You have IM


----------



## scoTTy

LakesTTer said:


> If you don't like stuff about peoples cars then say so, but there's no need to start being insulting about it, it just looks like an indirect way of saying "I think your a wanker for what you've done to the car".
> Personally, I would much rather someone said "You're a wanker" than tip toe around the subject, then at least we all no where we stand.


If I really thought that then I'd post it. I give my opinion. Sometimes it's in favour and sometimes it's not. In either case it's simply an honest opinion on the subject and not on the poster. e.g. I told Wak I didn't particularly like his spoiler. Wak and I are fine about this. We do know each other and talk fairly regularly. It was an opinion and no more. He probably doesn't like the colour or my car or the fact it's a family saloon. That's fine. We're all entitled to opinions and it's good we don't all have the same ones. It's the same with this thread.

I've actually just read all my posts in this thread again. The only one I made "on-topic" (all the others have been defending myself) was this :


scoTTy said:


> I think it devalues RS badging and is the same as sticking GTi badges etc on piles of junk. :?


Quite how this eventually got me accused of thinking someones a wanker or than I'm picking on the small guy I have absolutely no idea. I think this thread demonstrates how easy it is to read between the lines and be way off the mark. It certainly demonstrates that you don't know me.



LakesTTer said:


> I'm not some kind of mentalist crusader and if I went OTT with this and the pope thread, then I'm truly sorry.
> I meant no offence inferred or directly, particularly to Scotty and Kev.


Many thanks. It says a lot about someone who can make a post like that. |Hopefully one day we can get to meet so we really will know each other rather than making assumptions based on misinterpretations of posts. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]

p.s. Everthing that Kev's been accused of is totally correct! :lol:


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials does Kev have to be a moderator on an Audi TT forum?
> 
> Does he drive a TT? *NO!*
> 
> Does he drive an Audi? *NO!*
> 
> OK - so he used to be a TT driver but he has moved on.
> OK - so he is still a wind up merchant but maybe it is time he resigned his "moderator" status to a TT enthusiast and f**ked off to the S2000 forum.
> 
> * Although maybe he is looking to sell the S2000 to rejoin us? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard
> 
> You have IM
Click to expand...

And don't forget he also posted the most innapropriate and unpleasant thread of recent forum memory....


----------



## mighTy Tee

If you can't take then don't start it

Follows is the PM I have received



> Nice Post Richard....
> 
> But bitching about me in public on TTF and WAK's B&W, isn't going to get rid of me.
> 
> Perhpas you should look at what i do contribute in between what you see as 'bad' things. Like PaulB said, ive been here since the start and i have put HOURS of my own time helping run and keep this place going, not only with constructive helpful posts (yes i do make them if you actually look!), but behind the scenes things like testing, maintaining and monitoring the site DAILY!). I dont get paid for it, i have no affiliation with Jae, i do it because I like the place and firmly beleive it is one of the best forums on the internet. With over 15 million page impressions a qtr for TTF, we must be doing something right!
> 
> Yes i am controversial 'sometimes' and maybe you dont like some of the things i write, but I have always been like it and always will be. If we were all the same this world would be a dull place.
> 
> Im not going to get into a huge debate with you in public and i wont be trying to get your post pulled either. You are entitled to your opinion, just like i am.
> 
> Lets just agreee to disagree if you would prefer.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry Kev if you take offence, I have nothing personal against you but unlike Tim (Jampott) it doesnt look like you can take critism....

All I am trying to say is whilst you may have been in the past, a valued member of the forum, with experience of the TT and therefore a good choice for a moderator, these days your posts contribute little to the community knowledge base and are mostly contraversial and unbecoming of a person with moderator status.

All IMO of course


----------



## LakesTTer

scoTTy said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like stuff about peoples cars then say so, but there's no need to start being insulting about it, it just looks like an indirect way of saying "I think your a wanker for what you've done to the car".
> Personally, I would much rather someone said "You're a wanker" than tip toe around the subject, then at least we all no where we stand.
> 
> 
> 
> If I really thought that then I'd post it. I give my opinion. Sometimes it's in favour and sometimes it's not. In either case it's simply an honest opinion on the subject and not on the poster. e.g. I told Wak I didn't particularly like his spoiler. Wak and I are fine about this. We do know each other and talk fairly regularly. It was an opinion and no more. He probably doesn't like the colour or my car or the fact it's a family saloon. That's fine. We're all entitled to opinions and it's good we don't all have the same ones. It's the same with this thread.
> 
> I've actually just read all my posts in this thread again. The only one I made "on-topic" (all the others have been defending myself) was this :
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it devalues RS badging and is the same as sticking GTi badges etc on piles of junk. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite how this eventually got me accused of thinking someones a wanker or than I'm picking on the small guy I have absolutely no idea. I think this thread demonstrates how easy it is to read between the lines and be way off the mark. It certainly demonstrates that you don't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not some kind of mentalist crusader and if I went OTT with this and the pope thread, then I'm truly sorry.
> I meant no offence inferred or directly, particularly to Scotty and Kev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks. It says a lot about someone who can make a post like that. |Hopefully one day we can get to meet so we really will know each other rather than making assumptions based on misinterpretations of posts.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> p.s. Everthing that Kev's been accused of is totally correct! :lol:
Click to expand...

I was using wanker by way of an example and I wasn't implying that you picked on anyone, sorry just a figure of speech.
I agree about the misinterpretation factor and being a bit fiery doesn't help, I'd rather know who I'm arguing with, there's nothing clever about hurling abuse down a phone line [smiley=computer.gif] 
I look forward to meeting you sometime then we can fight and get the whole thing sorted :lol: 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> If you can't take then don't start it
> 
> Follows is the PM I have received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Post Richard....
> 
> But bitching about me in public on TTF and WAK's B&W, isn't going to get rid of me.
> 
> Perhpas you should look at what i do contribute in between what you see as 'bad' things. Like PaulB said, ive been here since the start and i have put HOURS of my own time helping run and keep this place going, not only with constructive helpful posts (yes i do make them if you actually look!), but behind the scenes things like testing, maintaining and monitoring the site DAILY!). I dont get paid for it, i have no affiliation with Jae, i do it because I like the place and firmly beleive it is one of the best forums on the internet. With over 15 million page impressions a qtr for TTF, we must be doing something right!
> 
> Yes i am controversial 'sometimes' and maybe you dont like some of the things i write, but I have always been like it and always will be. If we were all the same this world would be a dull place.
> 
> Im not going to get into a huge debate with you in public and i wont be trying to get your post pulled either. You are entitled to your opinion, just like i am.
> 
> Lets just agreee to disagree if you would prefer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kev if you take offence, I have nothing personal against you but unlike Tim (Jampott) it doesnt look like you can take critism....
> 
> All I am trying to say is whilst you may have been in the past, a valued member of the forum, with experience of the TT and therefore a good choice for a moderator, these days your posts contribute little to the community knowledge base and are mostly contraversial and unbecoming of a person with moderator status.
> 
> All IMO of course
Click to expand...

I'm not even going to entertain your grudge any longer. I thought we could be adult about it and take it off the forum, but for some reason you decided to post my IM to you publically. Why, what do you expect to achieve, who knows because there is nothing in there that is bad or flaming to you. Just opinions.

Try doing a search on my username leaving the keyword field blank and see what i actually post and you will see that inbetween the odd sarcy posts and me having a laugh WITH people i do actually help and contribute. Perhaps you miss it because you are too intent on seeing all bad.


----------



## Kell

I've got to be honest here and agree with Kev about posting a PM back on the forum.

Regardless of what it says or whether it's good or bad, it's meant to be a 'conversation' between two people and should remain so.


----------



## Hev

bloody hell  the toys are well and truly out of the pram :wink:

Hev x


----------



## head_ed

I left the forum for over a year cos of this kind of shit.

*BOY HAVE I MISSED IT!*


----------



## omen666

ITS JUST A FORUM FFS

There are *much* more important things in life, focus on those


----------



## Private Prozac

L7 said:


> I think that maybe what Tim is refering to is not just mr powells personal opinion on whether he likes the badges or thinks they are relevant on any TT but his remark of *You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos* after all that is a direct insult to anyone on here that has an unoffical badge on a TT :?
> 
> I've been coming on here while now and find it sad when a newbie appears and then proudly show's off his new lexus style lights or badges or maybe expresses an interest in a certain body kit only to be told to fuck off back to the saxo forum or such like because he's bringing down the TT's image (oops sorry i've just adde an "s" to the brand :wink: " and some off them have left or changed their name :wink:
> 
> I really don't care what anyone does to their car whether it really is worthy of an extra badge or if they like lexus lights or maybe they want to paint the fuckin car sparkly pink with yellow wheels, so what it's up to them WTF do i know maybe my car looks shit to someone else so be it i certainly wouldn't be so self righteous to tell anyone else whats right or wrong with their car.
> 
> And for what it's worth i don't like extra badges (prob' remove my standard ones) i don't like lexus rear lights and i wouldn't go for Tim's front end , but i do hope that all the people that have those things enjoy them and are pleased with the results we all have different switches to flick and i enjoy flicking mine
> 
> And when my car is looking dated to me one thing i do like is most of the PPI kit which if i decide to put on my car will i then be insulted and hounded off the forum being called a chav as i go
> 
> No because i'll say stick it up your arse because i like it and i don't care :lol:


L7 - Steady on mate, I'm beginning to agree with you quite a bit these days. We might even become friends! :wink:

Personally though, I've got a 'S' badge because I personally believe the power mods justify it. I like other drivers to know that it's a bit 'S'pecial.


----------



## Guest

oh stop deleting my post !


----------



## Guest

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't take then don't start it
> 
> Follows is the PM I have received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Post Richard....
> 
> But bitching about me in public on TTF and WAK's B&W, isn't going to get rid of me.
> 
> Perhpas you should look at what i do contribute in between what you see as 'bad' things. Like PaulB said, ive been here since the start and i have put HOURS of my own time helping run and keep this place going, not only with constructive helpful posts (yes i do make them if you actually look!), but behind the scenes things like testing, maintaining and monitoring the site DAILY!). I dont get paid for it, i have no affiliation with Jae, i do it because I like the place and firmly beleive it is one of the best forums on the internet. With over 15 million page impressions a qtr for TTF, we must be doing something right!
> 
> Yes i am controversial 'sometimes' and maybe you dont like some of the things i write, but I have always been like it and always will be. If we were all the same this world would be a dull place.
> 
> Im not going to get into a huge debate with you in public and i wont be trying to get your post pulled either. You are entitled to your opinion, just like i am.
> 
> Lets just agreee to disagree if you would prefer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kev if you take offence, I have nothing personal against you but unlike Tim (Jampott) it doesnt look like you can take critism....
> 
> All I am trying to say is whilst you may have been in the past, a valued member of the forum, with experience of the TT and therefore a good choice for a moderator, these days your posts contribute little to the community knowledge base and are mostly contraversial and unbecoming of a person with moderator status.
> 
> All IMO of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even going to entertain your grudge any longer. I thought we could be adult about it and take it off the forum, but for some reason you decided to post my IM to you publically. Why, what do you expect to achieve, who knows because there is nothing in there that is bad or flaming to you. Just opinions.
> 
> Try doing a search on my username leaving the keyword field blank and see what i actually post and you will see that inbetween the odd sarcy posts and me having a laugh WITH people i do actually help and contribute. Perhaps you miss it because you are too intent on seeing all bad.
Click to expand...

so lets expand on ones free opinion....

Mighty T is saying EXACTLY how it is......... well done for posting

yes, that small case km...what ever he calls himself, it CAN NOT TAKE HIS OWN MEDICINE.... and hides behind its small pc.. it don't like anyone's opinion that is contray to its....

as for "agree to differ" WTF.. that's Mighty T posting his free opinion which it can't take ! .. no doubt at this stage it's PM'ing his gang of 1 for supporting responses...

so much for the blah blah I do this, blah blah.. I'm innocent, blah blah, so what do you want.... more medals for how it have ruined the ttf ? after all how many entire threads have the ttf have had to delete because of what it have done....

well I though it could have been an adult in the past and take this off the forum but it never did... although it did prove that you just hide behind others...

*the irony is that TT owners like Mighty T make up this forum & TT ownership into the strength that it is....... *

oh.. and all IMHO of course..


----------



## scoTTy

Where did Sundeep's post go? 

I was just about to ask who was in "the gang of one"?


----------



## L7

auditt260bhp said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that maybe what Tim is refering to is not just mr powells personal opinion on whether he likes the badges or thinks they are relevant on any TT but his remark of *You're as bad as those spotty chavs who stick GTi badges on their 1.1 106's or VTS badges on their 1.1 Saxos* after all that is a direct insult to anyone on here that has an unoffical badge on a TT :?
> 
> I've been coming on here while now and find it sad when a newbie appears and then proudly show's off his new lexus style lights or badges or maybe expresses an interest in a certain body kit only to be told to fuck off back to the saxo forum or such like because he's bringing down the TT's image (oops sorry i've just adde an "s" to the brand :wink: " and some off them have left or changed their name :wink:
> 
> I really don't care what anyone does to their car whether it really is worthy of an extra badge or if they like lexus lights or maybe they want to paint the fuckin car sparkly pink with yellow wheels, so what it's up to them WTF do i know maybe my car looks shit to someone else so be it i certainly wouldn't be so self righteous to tell anyone else whats right or wrong with their car.
> 
> And for what it's worth i don't like extra badges (prob' remove my standard ones) i don't like lexus rear lights and i wouldn't go for Tim's front end , but i do hope that all the people that have those things enjoy them and are pleased with the results we all have different switches to flick and i enjoy flicking mine
> 
> And when my car is looking dated to me one thing i do like is most of the PPI kit which if i decide to put on my car will i then be insulted and hounded off the forum being called a chav as i go
> 
> No because i'll say stick it up your arse because i like it and i don't care :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> L7 - Steady on mate, I'm beginning to agree with you quite a bit these days. We might even become friends! :wink:
> 
> Personally though, I've got a 'S' badge because I personally believe the power mods justify it. I like other drivers to know that it's a bit 'S'pecial.
Click to expand...

Neil did we fall out...... :lol:

enjoy your S mate i'm off to flick my switch or is it Jo's :lol: :lol: .............

we are in the flame room still arn't we


----------



## clived

auditt260bhp said:


> Personally though, I've got a 'S' badge because I personally believe the power mods justify it. I like other drivers to know that it's a bit 'S'pecial.


But if you've got an "S" badge, what am I supposed to do? ;-)


----------



## scoTTy

How about a GTTi badge? :wink:


----------



## westty

Audi started it by putting the TT badge on when it's not a Twin turbo :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Jesus christ you lot!  :lol: . I have a whole night's shift at work away from the forum for a change, come back to read a few threads and this one is still bitching  :lol: :lol: . Your all like girlies in one big mud fight with your handbags having withdrawal symptons from loosing your lippy :lol:  . I never knew men could be so bitchy - it's hilarious :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT

Ive just stuck on a v6 badge to go alongside my gti, sporting, turbo, rs, 16v, cosworth and s-line badges. However I still have room for more, any suggestions? Oh and I have a 100% leather handbag!


----------



## jampott

I think it is definately fair comment (and he won't like me for saying so) that kmp can't take criticism, nor can he take his own medicine.

However, I think you all take him FAR too seriously at times.

Right now, I'm going through a "what the fuck was THAT" phase, where I quite like the anonymous looks of the S4. People double-take when they actually see what is making "that din", and people in sportscars go "WTFWT" when I exercise the mid-range grunt and leave them standing. I don't want any more badges on my car to give emphasis, even though it is mildly tweaked. On my last car, however, I removed all of the exterior Nissan badging and replaced it with "Z" logos instead. Personal choice, but also done to make the car slightly more anonymous.

Everyone likes to customise their car. Some people want clear rear lights because they don't like the look of the originals. Or a bodykit to make their car look like an MX5. Or a corporate Audi front end. Perfectly acceptable, IMHO... and also perfectly acceptable for others to comment on your choices. Don't take offence simply because not everyone agrees with your taste. Take their opinion, file it and move on. You fitted XYZ part because YOU like it, not because everyone in the world likes it. But feelings of paranoia and self-doubt are obviously creeping in - and that's not kmp's fault... :?


----------



## jampott

BTW, fitting a "W12" front end to a TT is a travesty, IMHO... but that, in itself, doesn't make LakesTTer a wanker. :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

jampott said:


> Right now, I'm going through a "what the fuck was THAT" phase, where I quite like the anonymous looks of the S4. People double-take when they actually see what is making "that din", and people in sportscars go "WTFWT" when I exercise the mid-range grunt and leave them standing. I don't want any more badges on my car to give emphasis, even though it is mildly tweaked. On my last car, however, I removed all of the exterior Nissan badging and replaced it with "Z" logos instead. Personal choice, but also done to make the car slightly more anonymous.
> 
> Everyone likes to customise their car. Some people want clear rear lights because they don't like the look of the originals. Or a bodykit to make their car look like an MX5. Or a corporate Audi front end. Perfectly acceptable, IMHO... and also perfectly acceptable for others to comment on your choices. Don't take offence simply because not everyone agrees with your taste. Take their opinion, file it and move on. You fitted XYZ part because YOU like it, not because everyone in the world likes it. But feelings of paranoia and self-doubt are obviously creeping in - and that's not kmp's fault... :?


Tim, I'm going to break the habbit of a lifetime   , and fully agree with you on all the above


----------



## clived

scoTTy said:


> How about a GTTi badge? :wink:


Actually, I think I might add a "D" badge to show it really does go quick ;-)


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> BTW, fitting a "W12" front end to a TT is a travesty, IMHO... but that, in itself, doesn't make LakesTTer a wanker. :roll:


I have many more undesirable qualities that lead me to wankerhood. If the front end had an RS, S, S-Line, Turbo, GTi, TDCi or Pepsi-Max on it, I probably wouldn't have put it on. As I've already stated, I didn't realise at the time of ordering , it was some obscure(to me) engine size.
It stays on, not because I get a hard on about letting everyone think I've got a huge engine, but because I like it.
Open season on me being a wanker is now over BTW.


----------



## r1

That was a short season...are they annual? :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

LakesTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, fitting a "W12" front end to a TT is a travesty, IMHO... but that, in itself, doesn't make LakesTTer a wanker. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already stated, I didn't realise at the time of ordering , it was some obscure(to me) engine size.
> It stays on, not because I get a hard on about letting everyone think I've got a huge engine, but because I like it.
> Open season on me being a wanker is now over BTW.
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I THINK that the W12 was the first audi to get this style front end.
So JampoTT MAY be referring to the style, rather than the badge itself, or any indication of the engine underneath the bonnet 

I could be wrong though - it does happen 

Oh and lakesTTer - you're a.......

Damn, to late! 



PS - having met LakesTTer, I can neither confirm, nor deny his personal abilities  

Nice bloke though


----------



## jampott

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, fitting a "W12" front end to a TT is a travesty, IMHO... but that, in itself, doesn't make LakesTTer a wanker. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already stated, I didn't realise at the time of ordering , it was some obscure(to me) engine size.
> It stays on, not because I get a hard on about letting everyone think I've got a huge engine, but because I like it.
> Open season on me being a wanker is now over BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I THINK that the W12 was the first audi to get this style front end.
> So JampoTT MAY be referring to the style, rather than the badge itself, or any indication of the engine underneath the bonnet
> 
> I could be wrong though - it does happen
> 
> Oh and lakesTTer - you're a.......
> 
> Damn, to late!
> 
> 
> 
> PS - having met LakesTTer, I can neither confirm, nor deny his personal abilities
> 
> Nice bloke though
Click to expand...

I meant the whole front end. Its utterly hideous, but that's just my opinion. You (LakesTTer) obviously like it, so that's fine. Each to their own. But as much as you personally like it, you have to understand that a certain number of people will positively dislike it.

Nogaro blue is a case in point... my personal favourite Audi colour, especially on a larger car - but I know people who utterly detest it.


----------



## LakesTTer

r1 said:


> That was a short season...are they annual? :wink:


It seems to come round with monotonous regularity, depends on the general disposition of fellow Forum users.
Maybe the term wanker was being a bit harsh on myself, although I do live away from home during the week and the internet has such places to visit :lol: 
Every medical I've ever had keeps confirming my 20/20 vision, so it can't be all bad.


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, fitting a "W12" front end to a TT is a travesty, IMHO... but that, in itself, doesn't make LakesTTer a wanker. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already stated, I didn't realise at the time of ordering , it was some obscure(to me) engine size.
> It stays on, not because I get a hard on about letting everyone think I've got a huge engine, but because I like it.
> Open season on me being a wanker is now over BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I THINK that the W12 was the first audi to get this style front end.
> So JampoTT MAY be referring to the style, rather than the badge itself, or any indication of the engine underneath the bonnet
> 
> I could be wrong though - it does happen
> 
> Oh and lakesTTer - you're a.......
> 
> Damn, to late!
> 
> 
> 
> PS - having met LakesTTer, I can neither confirm, nor deny his personal abilities
> 
> Nice bloke though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant the whole front end. Its utterly hideous, but that's just my opinion. You (LakesTTer) obviously like it, so that's fine. Each to their own. But as much as you personally like it, you have to understand that a certain number of people will positively dislike it.
> 
> Nogaro blue is a case in point... my personal favourite Audi colour, especially on a larger car - but I know people who utterly detest it.
Click to expand...

I started a thread the other day about a blue V6, the colour of which I'd never seen before. Turns out it was Nogaro and I like it alot.
I can live with it not being a popular choice, and I did say many moons ago that I felt a bit of a fraud, having found out that W12 is an engine size. If it wasn't actually part of the grille I would probably take it off. 
As for the actual front end itself, I like it 'cos it's different and I've tried to reflect my personality in the car. But having said that, I could quite understand how it may not appeal to most.


----------



## Lisa.

jampott said:


> "I meant the whole front end. Its utterly hideous, but that's just my opinion. You (LakesTTer) obviously like it, so that's fine. Each to their own. But as much as you personally like it, you have to understand that a certain number of people will positively dislike it.
> 
> Nogaro blue is a case in point... my personal favourite Audi colour, especially on a larger car - but I know people who utterly detest it"


Do you mean me? I've never said I detest it, I just don't like it as much as some of the other colours.

I'll still let you chaffeur me around in it though (as there are no visible blue bits on the interior. )

My next car is going to be Misano Red!


----------



## John C

Eh, right, nice thread, erm what type of petrol does everyone use?

:wink:


----------



## jampott

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I meant the whole front end. Its utterly hideous, but that's just my opinion. You (LakesTTer) obviously like it, so that's fine. Each to their own. But as much as you personally like it, you have to understand that a certain number of people will positively dislike it.
> 
> Nogaro blue is a case in point... my personal favourite Audi colour, especially on a larger car - but I know people who utterly detest it"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean me? I've never said I detest it, I just don't like it as much as some of the other colours.
> 
> I'll still let you chaffeur me around in it though (as there are no visible blue bits on the interior. )
> 
> My next car is going to be Misano Red!
Click to expand...

Not just you...


----------



## Wak

Scotty doesnt like my spoiler!


----------



## Dotti

jacTT225 said:


> Eh, right, nice thread, erm what type of petrol does everyone use?
> 
> :wink:


I use my legs like the Flinstones


----------



## LakesTTer

^Abi^ said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, right, nice thread, erm what type of petrol does everyone use?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I use my legs like the Flinstones
Click to expand...

You've got legs like the Flintstones??? :?


----------



## scoTTy

Wak said:


> Scotty doesnt like my spoiler!


 :lol: Don't start that one again!

As I told you the last time we were at AMD (I think), it's actually grown on me.

Stop stirring it up and get back in your garage!! :roll:


----------



## Lisa.

Wak said:


> Scotty doesnt like my spoiler!


If I were you I'd be really really paranoid. :wink:


----------



## jonah

I was actually waiting for Tim to appear and have his say and he's supprised me to say the least. Maybe having a woman in his life has changed him :wink: 
And maybe there's hope for Kev :wink:


----------



## jampott

jonah said:


> I was actually waiting for Tim to appear and have his say and he's supprised me to say the least. Maybe having a woman in his life has changed him :wink:
> And maybe there's hope for Kev :wink:


What's surprised you, pray tell?


----------



## kingcutter

Thank God i sold my TT it had a v6 valance on it and it was only a 150.


----------



## L7

Oh shit now you mention it my car has a V6 front 

:lol: nevermind it's quicker than a V6 :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

L7 said:


> Oh shit now you mention it my car has a V6 front
> 
> HERETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> :lol: nevermind it's quicker than a V6 :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT

lets start another fight, lexus lights are THE best!


----------



## coupe-sport

> lets start another fight, lexus lights are THE best!


They most certainly are...










:lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT

coupe-sport said:


> lets start another fight, lexus lights are THE best!
> 
> 
> 
> They most certainly are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha, I see the Hayez Squad have hit back yet again! :lol: 
http://www.hayezsquad.co.uk/


----------



## coupe-sport

Yep - always worth a browse of their site for a few mins of amusement ... No RS badges though :?


----------



## Boba FeTT

coupe-sport said:


> Yep - always worth a browse of their site for a few mins of amusement ... No RS badges though :?


They might not have RS badges but they do have a HS MAXXED OUT MOTORS CLUB! We have competition!


----------



## coupe-sport

and i quote...

*â€œYou have to keep on top of things; especially with all the competition aboutâ€¦..although there isnâ€™t anybody out there that is good enough to competeâ€¦but can copyâ€¦having said that â€¦.I like to set the trend and itâ€™s a good feeling knowing that all the others are copying your styleâ€¦. I like to make sure Iâ€™m the first one to have what ever new is in the marketâ€¦.it keeps everyone talkingâ€¦as long as Iâ€™m setting the trend and everyone else is following behind Iâ€™m happy; and it also helps everyone to think Iâ€™m made of money...that way I get all the sexy girls after meâ€¦and theirs nothing wrong with making people think youâ€™re loadedâ€¦. â€¦Talking of being loaded â€¦ I wish I was â€¦its just knowing how to spend it wisely and getting most from what you haveâ€¦you got to know how to make your money work for youâ€¦. â€œAs for me being madâ€¦.if you were to ask my mates this question â€¦I know exactly what theyâ€™ll say â€¦.but they understand how passionate I am about my car. I love driving in my flash car, itâ€™s a great feeling knowing everyone always have to have the second look every where I goâ€¦it takes few seconds for them to let the image that they just saw sink inâ€¦.cos they just get mesmerised by what they just sawâ€¦.you know the scoreâ€

So Asif you sound like an attention seekerâ€¦.were you deprived of attention when you were growing up??? â€¦â€No not at all â€¦I was very much loved when I was youngâ€¦.I was apparently very cuteâ€¦but knowing that the couple over there looking at usâ€¦.and you just know the pretty girl looking and wishing she was in hereâ€¦you know the punnannee already wet â€¦all she needs now is the vibration of my bass â€¦for her to get the most intense orgasm she has ever hadâ€¦.now that is the power of having this carâ€¦.ITâ€™S A POWER THING BABYâ€ *

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah

or









Quote:
The car was taken to cruises after cruise and shows after showsâ€¦..where ever you took the car â€¦you can hear the crowd whisper â€œWOWâ€ you know then it was all worth whileâ€¦..with the crowd all around the car the feelings of accomplishment runs through your head and all the money spent seemed so much at the time now seemed meaninglessâ€¦cos the feeling you feel is just priceless.

NOTHING ELSE TO PROVE! ONLY GOD LEFT TO JUDGE US!

Are these guys for real :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT

"and you just know the pretty girl looking and wishing she was in hereâ€¦you know the punnannee already wet â€¦all she needs now is the vibration of my bass â€¦for her to get the most intense orgasm she has ever hadâ€¦.now that is the power of having this carâ€¦.ITâ€™S A POWER THING BABYâ€

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah

Boba FeTT said:


> "and you just know the pretty girl looking and wishing she was in hereâ€¦you know the punnannee already wet â€¦all she needs now is the vibration of my bass â€¦for her to get the most intense orgasm she has ever hadâ€¦.now that is the power of having this carâ€¦.ITâ€™S A POWER THING BABYâ€
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport

> and you just know the pretty girl looking and wishing she was in hereâ€¦you know the punnannee already wet â€¦all she needs now is the vibration of my bass â€¦for her to get the most intense orgasm she has ever hadâ€¦.now that is the power of having this carâ€¦.ITâ€™S A POWER THING BABYâ€


Now don't get any ideas for you sig Boba FeTT :wink: :wink:


----------



## L7

:lol: :lol: WTF i've just been an ad alook on da site blingin innit :lol:

please tell me it's just a joke isn't it..........its a joke really it must be :?


----------



## itsallaboutmark

we all wish it was a joke


----------



## Boba FeTT

it is a joke! not supposed to be though :lol:


----------



## pas_55

:wink: Yes it is wank.De-badged I can understand(keep them guessing) but.RS no! :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc

I'm going to put a TT badge on my RS4 :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

As we're on about badges, I'd just like you all to know that the Union Flag TT badge, I got from the TT shop has fallen to bits. The coloured portions have all dropped out, leaving the bare metal below. I'm a tad disappointed as it's not been on long, has this happened to anyone else??
I'm now considering de-badging the rear end.


----------



## TTotal

Tim,

that was probably something to do with B.Liar winning the election and England going down the pan...the country's fallen apart. 

Should have been a german flag really not this mish mash one that really means nothing today.


----------



## coupe-sport

> I'm now considering de-badging the rear end.


Go for it - the clean look will really suit those new wheels that you have.

James.


----------



## LakesTTer

John, you're probably right about that. Personally I would have preferred a George Cross badge to show allegiance to my country all the time, not just when there's a tournament on.

James, thank you I will. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## LakesTTer

Sorry, there was another thread running about de-badging the back but 1 quick question. What to use for removing any residual adhesive without damaging the paintwork??

Ta.


----------



## coupe-sport

Try a bit of Autoglym Tar remover


----------



## LakesTTer

Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

